
After 15 years, Eve Online is having it's first $1M battle tomorrow - aphextron
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/7sa25p/after_15_years_eve_online_is_having_its_first/
======
jsiepkes
The tldr; The author makes a prediction this mega battle will never happen due
to both sides cowering out at the last moment like has happened a dozen times
before. He blames EVE stifled game mechanics for this.

~~~
jsiepkes
And apparently it played out exactly as predicted by the author:
[https://br.inyour.space/?s=4059&b=7922675&e=345&t=eaqqvvuaeu...](https://br.inyour.space/?s=4059&b=7922675&e=345&t=eaqqvvuaeuvvvvvvvvvvfvvvvvvvvvvvfvvvvvvvvuvvvvvb)

